
Teaching in the age of Mediocrity - wglb
http://predatorhaven.blogspot.com/2010/02/teaching-in-age-of-mediocrity.html#comment-form
======
wglb
One phrase in particular I liked was _"It never crossed Ms. Kenney's mind that
a rich and abiding intellectual life was out of the reach of kids growing up
in a tough urban environment."_

